# How to make t-shirts for your Haunt



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a video on how I made my own silk screen for under $6 so I can create haunt t-shirts.
I hope you find it helpful.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I always wanted to get into silk screening but it looked like too much work, especially cutting out the stencils. You do make it look easier. I think if I try it I'm going to use spray paint with my first attempt. I can just imagine spilling a bunch of paint and making a big mess.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome vid those shirts are going to rock I would love to make a bunch and hand them out with my Halloween haunt on them totally cool!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love this chinclub....if I only had time. My dad use to do this for a living before he retired - made stuff for all the big theme parks and national parks etc. I can't believe I didnt think of it since I use to work for him when I was still going to college.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I dig it!! I wonder how well they'll hold up over time. Did you get any bleeding through the shirt?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice job CC and great tut, thanks, if I give it a try and it works, I'll hook you up.


----------

